
Why tech execs can't quit Trump's technology council - JumpCrisscross
http://www.businessinsider.com/who-is-on-trumps-american-technology-council-2017-8
======
steanne
spoiler: they're not on it.

"But according to the executive order that formed the group, all 19 members on
the council are government officials."

